# I removed the roof rack rails on my wagon



## gordo325xiwagon (Jun 2, 2004)

I like the look without the rack. I think it makes the car look lower and sleeker.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I had the rails photoshopped off when I first got my car, and also saw clips of euro models without, and decided I liked it better with them on.


----------



## gordo325xiwagon (Jun 2, 2004)

*Everyone's ride is their own. I don't think they look bad on the car...*

I am going for the _streamliner_ look. It is an anti-SUV statement and I like the idea that it is a low to ground awd. I call it my "crossunder"


----------



## Thomas Andersen (Oct 30, 2003)

Actually looks kind of good. How much work/trouble was it to remove the rails?


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

I think the removal makes it look great--nice streamlined appearance like you said.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

:thumbup: I like it! Streamline look, indeed!

Rack removal has been on my list for consideration since I took delivery of my '04.


----------



## nickeltong (Mar 16, 2004)

gordo325xiwagon said:


> I am going for the _streamliner_ look. It is an anti-SUV statement and I like the idea that it is a low to ground awd. I call it my "crossunder"


"anti-SUV statement" Interesting... How about giving it a trunk? :bustingup


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

LMC said:


> :thumbup: I like it! Streamline look.


:stupid:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

This car looks ok with roof rails ...










:eeps:

-


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> This car looks ok with roof rails ... :eeps: -


:slap:

Troublemaker !  :rofl:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

I love that car ... :eeps: 


-


----------



## yamato (Feb 11, 2003)

sorry it looks like you have trimmed all its hairs and make it bald. i prefer to have hairs.


----------



## gordo325xiwagon (Jun 2, 2004)

*The rack removal was relatively easy.*

1. Pull back rubber tabs on inside of rail, 3 each/ rail
2. Remove Torx screws, 3 each per rail
3. Rail lifts off. Save gaskets and plastic locators
4. Remove trim strip held in place by snap fasteners. Start at rear and unsnap one. Use your fingers to get under the trim and successively pop loose each snap as you move to the front windshield trim.
5. Remove support brackets, 3 ea./ 2 torx screws per each bracket
6. Save washers and rubber gaskets.
7. Clean channel and rubout edges where trim mounted
8. Screw holes need to be made watertight. Use thread sealant or teflon pipe thread wrap.
9. Reinstall the rubber gaskets, washers and torx screws
10. I filled holes in the trim with hand made hard rubber grommets cut to fit. One could also leave them open or tape them over with electrical tape. Use your imagination. Leaks are not a problem because you already sealed the bracket mounting holes. (water in the roof rack channel is routed either down the front windsheild runoff or the down the liftgate side runoff on either side.


----------



## Thomas Andersen (Oct 30, 2003)

Thanks for the info! :thumbup:


----------



## gr8330 (Mar 31, 2002)

gordo325xiwagon said:


> I like the look without the rack. I think it makes the car look lower and sleeker.


looks wider :thumbup:


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

gordo325xiwagon said:


> 10. I filled holes in the trim with hand made hard rubber grommets cut to fit. One could also leave them open or tape them over with electrical tape. Use your imagination.


I think in Europe the roof rack is not standard, meaning that there must be some sort of trim piece designed to cover any openings used by the roof rack... anyone know if such things exist? :dunno: (someone told me that they exist for 5er wagons (after telling me that we should remove the rack from ours... I'll keep the versatility, thank you...))...


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Salvator said:


> I think in Europe the roof rack is not standard, meaning that there must be some sort of trim piece designed to cover any openings used by the roof rack... anyone know if such things exist? :dunno: (someone told me that they exist for 5er wagons (after telling me that we should remove the rack from ours... I'll keep the versatility, thank you...))...


That's correct. There are 1-piece (I believe) inserts that go in place of the rails.


----------



## hmr (Jul 28, 2002)

More pics please.


----------



## whitewagon (Mar 8, 2004)

Salvator said:


> I think in Europe the roof rack is not standard, meaning that there must be some sort of trim piece designed to cover any openings used by the roof rack... anyone know if such things exist? :dunno: (someone told me that they exist for 5er wagons (after telling me that we should remove the rack from ours... I'll keep the versatility, thank you...))...


I don't think there are inserts for the holes, but different roof moldings. A guy on E46 fanatics installed them on his touring.

51-13-8-208-775/L Moulding
51-13-8-208-776/R Moulding

here his his original thread:

http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=152062


----------



## gordo325xiwagon (Jun 2, 2004)

*I will take some more pics this weekend.*

The car is kept in the Hamptons on Long Island, while I live and work in New York City.

Also regarding the existence of a European Trim piece...It makes sense that it is the same trim piece without the stamped cutouts for the roof mounting brackets. E46iT in Toronto who did some research on this project says the P/Ns are:

part number/description 
51-13-8-208-775/L Moulding
51-13-8-208-776/R Moulding

He quoted a price of $189 each Canadian. Even in US dollars it would be too much money for a me to pay for roof trim.

However, it would be nice to have a set w/o cutouts. They pop right off, so changing back and forth to the roof rack mode would be a very simple procedure. There are only 18 torx screws involved. Using a power drill with torx bits, one could easily replace the racks in ten minutes or less.

I am still a newbie when it comes to E46 (and BMW in general) and I do not know my way around the part bins. Does anyone know a quick way to search for these Euro trim parts? Maybe used or discounted?


----------

